# Label Wert ändern durch Combo Box



## hausmeister079 (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Bsp.:

Private Sub Combo2_Click()
 Select Case Combo2.ListIndex

  Case 0
   If Combo1.Text = "A" Then Label1.Caption = "1"
   If Combo1.Text = "B" Then Label1.Caption = "10"
      Label1.Visible = True

  Case 1

   If Combo1.Text = "A" Then Label1.Caption = "2"
   If Combo1.Text = "B" Then Label1.Caption = "20"
      Label1.Visible = True

 End Select


End Sub

Private Sub Form_Load()
 Combo1.AddItem "A"
 Combo1.AddItem "B"

 Combo2.AddItem "1"
 Combo2.AddItem "2"

End Sub


so wenn ich also A1 auswähle bekomme ich für label1 den wert 1 raus. wenn ich jedoch 
nur die Combo1 ändere sprich auf B, sollte sich die Zahl in Label1 direkt automatisch auf den wert 10 ändern ohne das ich jetzt wieder erst Combo2 auswähle.

Hat jemand eine idee?

Danke im voraus...


----------



## ronaldh (23. Juni 2008)

Da musst Du noch auf das Click-Ereignis von Combo1 reagieren. Bisher reagiert das Programm doch nur, wenn Du in Combo2 clickst.


----------



## hausmeister079 (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo Ronaldh,

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, das ist genau nach was ich gesucht hatte. 
Mein Fehler war, dass ich Combo1 statt select case mit if gestaltet hatte.

so kannst du mir dann auch noch eine Tip geben zum folgendem:
ich habe das programm nun noch ein wenig erweitert, mit label2, label3, label4 und label5.
Die Zahlen von Label1-Label4 varieren jenach was ich aus den Combos auswähle. Label5 dient nun dazu, ein ergebnis von label1-label4 durch addietion zu bekommen.

Wie mache ich es nun, dass sich dieses label5 auch direkt ändert wenn ich Statt A1, B1 auswähle bzw mich umentscheiden sollte dies zu ändern, ohne das ich wieder auf label5 klicken muss.
Praktisch, das label5 sich  aktualisiert.

Danke im voraus...


----------



## ronaldh (23. Juni 2008)

Dann solltest Du für die Labels das Change-Ereignis auswerten. 


```
Private Sub Label1_Change ()
     Label5.Caption = Str(Val(Label1.Caption)) + Str(Val(Label4.Caption))
End Sub
```

Und das gleiche natürlich auch für Label4.

Grüsse
ronaldh


----------



## hausmeister079 (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo Ronaldh,

Also das mit dem Label5 hat diesmal nicht geklappt, der Wert aktualisiert sich nicht automatisch... gibt es nicht einfach ein code um dieses label zu refreshen?

zu dem andern problem, was ich hatte mit der Combo box ist das wenn ich es ausführen möchte, folgendes erscheint:

FEHLRT BEIM KOMPLIIEREN:
Prozedur zu groß

Was mache ich denn dagegen. habe in mein Buch geschaut aber leider nichts dadrin gefunden...


----------



## hausmeister079 (24. Juni 2008)

prozedur zu gross konnte ich loswerden, habe die Combo2 einfach in zwei teile aufgeteilt.

Was mache ich nun falsch, dass sich der wert in Label5 nicht aktualisiert nachdem ich die combo2 ändere?

jemand eine tip?


----------



## DrMueller (24. Juni 2008)

kannst Du mal deinen aktuellen Code posten?


----------



## hausmeister079 (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo Dr Mueller,

hier mein Code für das Label52, was ich möchte, dass sich immer erneut aktualisiert sobald ich einen Wert in der Combobox ändere. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.

Private Sub Label52_Click()

        'Rechen Code fuer Einkaufskosten

    summe = Val(Label62) + Val(Label2) + Val(Label3) + Val(Label4) + Val(Label5) +            Val(Text4) _
          + Val(Label6) + Val(Label7) + Val(Label8) + Val(Label9) + Val(Label10) + Val(Label11) _
          + Val(Label12) + Val(Label13) + Val(Label14) + Val(Label15) + Val(Label16) + Val(Label17) _
          + Val(Label18) + Val(Label19) + Val(Label20) + Val(Label21) + Val(Label22) + Val(Label67) _
          + Val(Label68) + Val(Label69) + Val(Label70) + Val(Label54) + Val(Label56) + Val(Text5) _
          + Val(Text23) + Val(Text24) + Val(Text25) + Val(Text26) + Val(Text27) + Val(Text28) + Val(Text29) _
          + Val(Text30) + Val(Text31) + Val(Text32) + Val(Text33) + Val(Text34) + Val(Text35) + Val(Text36) _
          + Val(Text37) + Val(Text37) + Val(Text38) + Val(Text39) + Val(Text15) + Val(Text16) + Val(Text17) _
          + Val(Text18)

            Text4.Text = CStr(Text4)            'Input Hollow Shaft
            Text5.Text = CStr(Text5)            'Machining
            Text23.Text = CStr(Text23)          ''J'Adaptor + Coupling
            Text24.Text = CStr(Text24)          'Filter Breather
            Text25.Text = CStr(Text25)          'Double ext. HSS Shaft
            Text26.Text = CStr(Text26)          'Double ext. LSS Shaft
            Text27.Text = CStr(Text27)          'Extended Inter Shaft
            Text28.Text = CStr(Text28)          'Heavy Duty Bearings
            Text29.Text = CStr(Text29)          'HSS Labyrinth Seals
            Text30.Text = CStr(Text30)          'LSS Labyrinth Seals
            Text31.Text = CStr(Text31)          'Backstop
            Text32.Text = CStr(Text32)          'Mount / Remove Kit - SD
            Text33.Text = CStr(Text33)          'Mount / Remove Kit - Key
            Text34.Text = CStr(Text34)          'Temperature Sensors
            Text35.Text = CStr(Text35)          'Keyway LSS
            Text36.Text = CStr(Text36)          'Dipstick, Drain etc.
            Text37.Text = CStr(Text37)          'Oil Pressure Gauge
            Text38.Text = CStr(Text38)          'Drop Bearing & Dry Well
            Text39.Text = CStr(Text39)          'Oil Pump, Cooler etc.
            Text15.Text = CStr(Text15)          'Packaging
            Text16.Text = CStr(Text16)          'for the EXTRAS Box
            Text17.Text = CStr(Text17)          'for the EXTRAS Box
            Text18.Text = CStr(Text18)          'for the EXTRAS Box

            Label62.Caption = CStr(Label62)     'Gearbox
            Label2.Caption = CStr(Label2)       'Basic Design
            Label3.Caption = CStr(Label3)       'Basic Fabrication
            Label4.Caption = CStr(Label4)       'Basic Torquw Arm
            Label5.Caption = CStr(Label5)       'Fluid Coupling Extra
            Label6.Caption = CStr(Label6)       'Fluid Coupling Drip Tray
            Label7.Caption = CStr(Label7)       'BTS Bracket
            Label8.Caption = CStr(Label8)       'Hinged Guard
            Label9.Caption = CStr(Label9)       'Dowels
            Label10.Caption = CStr(Label10)     'LSS Guard
            Label11.Caption = CStr(Label11)     'No Load Test
            Label12.Caption = CStr(Label12)     'Assembling Labour
            Label13.Caption = CStr(Label13)     'Fastener Grade 8.8 std
            Label14.Caption = CStr(Label14)     'Laser Alignment
            Label15.Caption = CStr(Label15)     'Noise Level Test
            Label16.Caption = CStr(Label16)     'Vibration Analysis
            Label17.Caption = CStr(Label17)     'std Manuals
            Label18.Caption = CStr(Label18)     'Lock Straps
            Label19.Caption = CStr(Label19)     'Stainless Nameplate
            Label20.Caption = CStr(Label20)     'Stainless Jacking Screws
            Label21.Caption = CStr(Label21)     'Surface Prep & Paint
            Label22.Caption = CStr(Label22)     'Transport Frames
            Label54.Caption = CStr(Label54)     'Danger Label Guards
            Label56.Caption = CStr(Label56)     'Fluid Coupling Label
            Label67.Caption = CStr(Label67)     'Dipstick
            Label68.Caption = CStr(Label68)     'Oil Sight Glass
            Label69.Caption = CStr(Label69)     'Oil Drain Assy / Valve
            Label70.Caption = CStr(Label70)     'Oil Level Switch

                Label52.Caption = CStr(summe)
                Label52 = Format(Label52, "#####.00")


End Sub


----------

